# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.06 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.06 - New models and features*  *As ordinary, Infintiy Team continue to release unique and world-first software features, algorithms and methods.* 
Supported CPU list:
 Spreadtrum: SC6530, SC6531, SC6531(A/C/D)
 SpreadTrum: SC68xx ( with external PAC )
 SpreadTrum: SC7702 ( with external PAC )
 UniSoc: SC6531E, SC6533, SC6533G, SC7702
 RDA Mirco: RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL
 RDA Micro: RDA8826 
 Core
 NewChip: Support UNISOC 8910 (FLASH) under test 
 NewChip: Support IVY IoT (FLASH/SVC) under test 
 Changed: UpToDate Protocol changes for latest FP platforms ( UniSoc )
 BugFix: Connection on SPRD tab 
 BugFix: BOOTROM mode on latest SC6533G branches  
 Support UNISOC 8910DM / UIS8910 chipset ( SVC mode )
 - Identify ( Security info, compilation info, modem info , APinfo )
 - Format FS / Reset Settings
 - Read UserCode / PrivacyCode 
 - Repair Security
 !* Generic types only 
 New Feature: SVC ( Diag ) mode support for SPRD / UniSoc 
 - Identify ( Security info, compilation info, modem info )
 - Format FS / Reset Settings
 - Read UserCode / PrivacyCode 
 - Repair Security
 !* Generic types only 
Service
 BugFix: Security repair not allow use some "non-standard" combinations ( RDA / SPRD / UniSoc )
 Changed: CompileInfo extraction improved ( RDA / SPRD / UniSoc ) 
 Changed: GUI revised for repair part ( CS info, Automatic complete at double click for security fields )  
UserData
 BugFix: Security code read in FlashMode revised ( SPRD ) 
Other
 BugFix: Lot of small different changes and fixes      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

